# Good Website for Newbie Programmers ETC.



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

W3Schools Free Online Web Tutorials


W3Schools offers free online tutorials, references and exercises in all the major languages of the web. Covering popular subjects like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL, Java, and many, many more.




www.w3schools.com





There's also the Mimo app and others.

At the moment I'm required to learn HTML and Python.

Haha, I hope it'll become easy to remember it all.

Anyone else learning?


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> W3Schools Free Online Web Tutorials
> 
> 
> W3Schools offers free online tutorials, references and exercises in all the major languages of the web. Covering popular subjects like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL, Java, and many, many more.
> ...


Excellent site. I've used it for many years. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## justincoates (11 mo ago)

I think this is a good site, but you need to have strong willpower and desire to become a programmer, only in this case you can achieve your goal with the help of self-education. This is not the easiest and shortest way: you will have to deal with the informational chaos yourself. But you can study at a convenient time for relatively little money or for free.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

The freecodecamp.org Youtube channel. Has plenty of tutorials on a variety of topics, tools and languages. 

In regards to web dev, I purchased the Colt Steele Web Dev Bootcamp off Udemy (they have sales quite frequently), apologies to mods if this is classed as advertising, feel free to remove.

I am also doing a degree part time in Computer Science, and what I have noticed the most is it in doing projects (either set projects or my own) where I seem to learn the most. Being stuck in Tutorial Hell makes it feel like there is more progress than there is.

The other thing I have been recommended to do, but not yet done is to go onto GutHub and start helping Open Source Projects. Even if it is just a few bigfixes.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't fall into the trap of thinking you have to memorize it all, just focus on fundamental key concepts and principles of the language and computer science - which really aren't too difficult to remember. Plenty of readily available resources even on youtube.
As a programmer you will be looking through documentation frequently to do a lot of the remembering for you, as well as asking or checking if other's have had the same problem as you're having (very often they have, and their queries are documented on places like StackExchange with answers to their issue). I kinda recommend getting a well rated beginner's guidebook for the language you're studying so you always have some documentation you can quickly skim through.

Also I just recommend working on your planning and problem-solving skills in general because programming is full of that. You're working to solve problems essentially. You gotta have to know how to be methodical and break a project down into its smaller components and thinking how you can tackle each problem (hopefully without impacting another component unintentionally).


Don't worry so much though, the fundamentals are really quite straightforward than they first seem as an outsider and a good language like Python will be well-documented with lots of resources, I do wish you good luck!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Read the Notes from the Translator on the Analytical Machine by Ada Lovelace:





__





Sketch of The Analytical Engine


Sketch of The Analytical Engine



www.fourmilab.ch






https://johnrhudson.me.uk/computing/Menabrea_Sketch.pdf



It explains the basic concepts of programming really well, especially with regards to it being a system of calculators that determine what calculations to do based on the result of previous calculations.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Aww, so many kind words from everyone I don't know what to say, but thank you!


----------

